
Your Next Girlfriend Could Be a Stock Photo - olifrost
http://olifro.st/blog/gettygirlfriend/
======
elliotec
Here's the context - this guy does these jokes a lot and has been featured on
here before:

[http://olifro.st/](http://olifro.st/)

------
miguelmota
Not sure if HN worthy but it was definitely a funny read that made me laugh.

It reminded me of someone I knew that created a fake Facebook girlfriend to
make it seem as if he was dating someone and went as far as having fake public
conversation on each other's walls.

It's also sad because it reminds me of men like those in Japan that live with
life-size woman dolls to replace the void of lonelinesss.

~~~
CobrastanJorji
That's old news. New news is Japan's holographic spouse from Gatebox.

------
qntty
I clicked hoping for some context but didn't find any. Can someone explain?

~~~
chadmhorner
Guys it's definitely just a joke!

~~~
cwmma
I don't know, I'm hearing a lot of buzz with angel investors about this.

------
brad0
I can’t tell if this is a poorly executed joke or it’s serious.

To be honest I think it’s a bit of both.

------
underyx
I took Violet.jpg, please no one else take her, thanks!

------
justtopost
1\. Why stop at one? A virtual harem avoids the compounding drama of having
multiple partners right?

2\. I really want to see GettyImages search strings from people who came from
that page.

3\. A friend has a stock photo of a beautiful golden on his phone just for
flirting. He says it works, and usually admits the ruse as part of the pickup.

4\. Plenty of online 'models' offer this service, as kind of a virtual GFE. So
as much as the author may be taking the piss, many are quite sincere.

5\. Hire a photog for your irl SO. It gives you both great photos, and they
love it.

